# Winchester XRP 6.5 CM and Savage Axis .308, just got these for my Children, what do you think?



## Joe.G (10 mo ago)

Hi, I picked up a Winchester XRP 6.5 CM Black syn stock and it came with a Vortex scope, I really like the feel of this gun and the trigger is pretty good right out of the box, Bolt is smooth as well. I did take it outside on a humid day and the scope did fog but I am not sure if it was on the inside or outside, it looked like it was on the inside but I did not check it in time to be sure. 

The Savage Axis .308 in camo, this rifle came with a Weaver scope that is pretty clear for the price point but I have heard some don't hold zero. I hate the trigger but I do have a Savage AXIS Pro Trigger Kit coming. The bolt also is not as smooth as the XPR.

These Guns will be used for white tail and coyotes mostly. the 6.5 CM I have Hornady 129 GR Whitetail ammo and the .308 I have Federal TSX 165 GR rounds.
I have not fired either yet but just wondering what you guys think of these. I Don't care for the Rugers or the Mossbergs in this price range.


----------

